# Ubers Cancelation Warning Emails



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ubers sending out cancellation warning emails. If they don’t want us to cancel they should just give us all the details in requests. We’re independent contractors, Ubers giving us quotes & we’re making business decisions.

If anyone is deactivated due to cancellations your gonna be a very rich person! Please don’t hesitate to contact Harmers Workplace Lawyers -



https://harmers.com.au/about-us-workplace-fairness/contact-us/


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

What’s your cancellation rate?


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

85%


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mehmet2 said:


> What’s your cancellation rate?


That way he talks should be around 90%🤣🤣🤣🤣

But in reality i think hes around 5% cancel lol


----------



## Shizzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber trying to have it both ways, just like misleading passenger for years with "you may be charged if you cancel', when they have 5 minutes to cancel for free. They should have a clear policy but always want to hold all the cards.


----------



## teobux (5 mo ago)

I'm glad to see that someone dares to speak up. Uber makes billions from our sweat, which is now after our blood.
If they want fewer cancellations, they can quickly implement what Ola and DiDi implemented and show us the fair before we accept.
They can keep their $7.5 fair with 8km drivers to themselves; we need more drivers to participate as Uber would be nothing without them. They can take action against an individual, but they can't do anything against a group.
Inflation and living costs are rising, and this is how Uber responds !!!!!
I've received the same Disgusting email.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

teobux said:


> I'm glad to see that someone dares to speak up. Uber makes billions from our sweat, which is now after our blood.
> If they want fewer cancellations, they can quickly implement what Ola and DiDi implemented and show us the fair before we accept.
> They can keep their $7.5 fair with 8km drivers to themselves; we need more drivers to participate as Uber would be nothing without them. They can take action against an individual, but they can't do anything against a group.
> Inflation and living costs are rising, and this is how Uber responds !!!!!
> I've received the same Disgusting email.


ignore & continue cherry picking


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> ignore & continue cherry picking


Says the guy that hides his cancellation rate...


----------



## Sarahtoo (May 17, 2019)

He wants them to get deactivated more work for him. His real agenda is to make Uber an unreliable platform then we are all out of a job.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sarahtoo said:


> He wants them to get deactivated more work for him. His real agenda is to make Uber an unreliable platform then we are all out of a job.


His real agenda is to make ALL trips profitable & fair wage’s/conditions for drivers. Just because majority of drivers are from overseas doesn’t mean Dominic Taylor can pay them less…


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Mehmet2 said:


> What’s your cancellation rate?


0% Cancellation Rate - 400+ Fares, 0 Cancels - I make the Judgement Call before I accept a Fare, but I follow through with it if it is a $8 fare or $80 fare that goes into the back of nowhere. Still make between $45 to $55 per hour.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

mrdsnutz said:


> 0% Cancellation Rate - 400+ Fares, 0 Cancels - I make the Judgement Call before I accept a Fare, but I follow through with it if it is a $8 fare or $80 fare that goes into the back of nowhere. Still make between $45 to $55 per hour.


Just because drivers are from overseas doesn’t mean they will work for less or should work for less. Rideshare’s business model is built on racism!


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Just because drivers are from overseas doesn’t mean they will work for less or should work for less. Rideshare’s business model is built on racism!


Not saying that people should work for less, but how much do you expect or feel you deserve to paid per hour???


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

mrdsnutz said:


> Not saying that people should work for less, but how much do you expect or feel you deserve to paid per hour???


$31 AFTER Expenses


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

So at $31 after expenses you are looking at grossing about $42, less Expenses being 10% GST, 10% Petrol and 5% (rego, insurance, servicing, misc. etc.), is that about right?
I only really drive Fri, Sat and Sundays, so 14 to 22hrs a week depending on how I am feeling at the time and what the weather is like, so the money times, that is maybe why my Gross is between $45 and $55.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

The cancellation email did get a bit of attention in this recent ABC article: Uber drivers with high cancellation rates threatened...


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> The cancellation email did get a bit of attention in this recent ABC article: Uber drivers with high cancellation rates threatened...



But Look at those low iq sad fuks, they look pathetic and expect everything to be handed to them on a platter. They just need to put in the work and work out what works best for them, rather than keep on doing the same thing and expect it to change for the better, just because they heard you can earn good money doing Uber.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

mrdsnutz said:


> But Look at those low iq sad fuks, they look pathetic and expect everything to be handed to them on a platter. They just need to put in the work and work out what works best for them, rather than keep on doing the same thing and expect it to change for the better, just because they heard you can earn good money doing Uber.


I thinks it's very sad that you need to resort to ad hominen retorts, rather than stick to the topic. It reflects poorly on you and is further reinforced by your low standard of written English, making it hard to follow.

You do realise that you are making much the same point (as those drivers featured in the article) in your comments - namely that it's best to make an INFORMED decision about your fares? The problem is that Uber actively deny that to both drivers & riders.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> I thinks it's very sad that you need to resort to ad hominen retorts, rather than stick to the topic. It reflects poorly on you and is further reinforced by your low standard of written English, making it hard to follow.
> 
> You do realise that you are making much the same point (as those drivers featured in the article) in your comments - namely that it's best to make an INFORMED decision about your fares? The problem is that Uber actively deny that to both drivers & riders.



My response is over a Week Old, what are you talking about? I am not going to go back over a week to find out the Context, basically what I have been saying all along - Get Rid of the Dogs who Keep on Accepting and Cancelling Fares, you need to make an informed decision before you accept a fare, rather than Taking the Lazy Way Out of Accepting Everything and then Cherry Picking the bigger fares as apposed to the smaller fares and cancelling them. Get Rid of the Dogs.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

mrdsnutz said:


> ... you need to make an informed decision before you accept a fare...


Your response was posted 7 December. 3 days ago.

"Laziness" can also be defined as not bothering to scroll up on a thread. 
#projection


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> Your response was posted 7 December. 3 days ago.
> 
> "Laziness" can also be defined as not bothering to scroll up on a thread.
> #projection


Foooook Ooooffff Idiot - come back to me with some substance, not some Nanny State BS. Grow some Balls girly.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> Your response was posted 7 December. 3 days ago.
> 
> "Laziness" can also be defined as not bothering to scroll up on a thread.
> #projection



Now you are "Re-quoting shit" that is NOT part of the Original conversation - you are Cherry Picking shit - Come back to me with a Concise Argument that I can Respond to, not bits and pieces that you are throwing at me - "What is your Foooooking Point / Argument" --- Please Explain.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

mrdsnutz said:


> Foooook Ooooffff Idiot - come back to me with some substance, not some Nanny State BS. Grow some Balls girly.


So your response is even more ad hominen? At least you're consistent.



mrdsnutz said:


> Now you are "Re-quoting shit" that is NOT part of the Original conversation - you are Cherry Picking shit - Come back to me with a Concise Argument that I can Respond to, not bits and pieces that you are throwing at me - "What is your Foooooking Point / Argument" --- Please Explain.


Did you even read the ABC article? The main point both drivers & riders were making is the lack of disclosure. Queensland is probably the only state with regulations that require ride share companies to provide the fare estimate to the driver.

If you can't be bothered reading your own comments in this thread, maybe it's because you find it just as difficult to comprehend your broken English as the rest of us do.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> So your response is even more ad hominen? At least you're consistent.
> 
> 
> Did you even read the ABC article? The main point both drivers & riders were making is the lack of disclosure. Queensland is probably the only state with regulations that require ride share companies to provide the fare estimate to the driver.
> ...



"ABC Article" - Hehe, Hehe - you are getting "Chinese Whispers", 4th hand "News" not Factual - You are basing your Facts on a "News" Article from the ABC. Oh Gosh, I could not find a "Clown" Emoji to look "Cool"


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Relevance?


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> Relevance?



What are you doing - do you know what you are doing?? You have Lost, take the L, why are you prolonging it?? Put up an Argument, something with substance - just do not throw "Words" like you are doing.

ABC is NOT a source, it is more like a Joke, it is more like 4th hand information, the information needs to be verified before you can treat it as a Source because the ABC is soo corrupted.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

The only thing that the 2 Uber drivers, the passenger and the Taxi Council CEO that were quoted in the article could all agree on was that fare disclosure was a good thing.

Therefore your "joke source with 4th hand information" is saying much the same thing that you are. Except you can't comprehend that.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

... and they can say it without resorting to thinly-veiled profanities.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> The only thing that the 2 Uber drivers, the passenger and the Taxi Council CEO that were quoted in the article could all agree on was that fare disclosure was a good thing.
> 
> Therefore your "joke source with 4th hand information" is saying much the same thing that you are. Except you can't comprehend that.


Do you have a "L" Plate on your car? It is not for "Learner" it is for "Loser" - do you know what "Chinese Whispers" is - Look it up if you do not know, ABC "News" is worse than that. "Heard it from a friend, who heard it from a friend, who heard it from a friend, etc. etc. etc. - "Rumour"


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> ... and they can say it without resorting to thinly-veiled profanities.



"Thinly-veiled profanities" Fooooook Oooofffff, idiot, how thin is that, you are a low iq moron with NO substance.

Put some Substance up to your "Comments / Arguments"

If you can not put some Substance up, maybe, just maybe, you should just:

go away would you, I have had enough toying with you.

You Need to get your "White Knights" in to protect you from this "Terrible Troll".


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Do you know what a fallacious argument is?

No need to look it up. You should know because you rely on it. Repeatedly.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> Do you know what a fallacious argument is?
> 
> No need to look it up. You should know because you rely on it. Repeatedly.


"Fallacious" are you referring to Penis Size? According to others in this Forum, you are being very Sexist towards me, because as everybody knows, I am the True "Sarah".


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

mrdsnutz said:


> ABC is NOT a source, it is more like a Joke, it is more like 4th hand information, the information needs to be verified before you can treat it as a Source because the ABC is soo corrupted.


I'm curious what your problem is with the ABC? Other than your own preconceptions, why do you think the article is biased? Do you think the story about warning emails never happened and is just "fake news"? How many other news networks spoke to anyone or have published a recent story? Do you really think that Murdoch and his media empire give a **** about Uber drivers - unless there was a threat of a strike?


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

BTW - It's obvious that you not only skipped all of your Year 10 English classes, but Sex Education as well - if you can't tell the difference between fallacious & fellatio.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> BTW - It's obvious that you not only skipped all of your Year 10 English classes, but Sex Education as well - if you can't tell the difference between fallacious & fellatio.



Hehe, Hehe - @Zuständig, are you old enough to have a Drivers license? Suggestion to you, sit these conversation out on the sidelines and observe and maybe not comment as this forum can get a little bit Non - Sunshine and Lollypops of what you are use to. And most TV news stations and especially the ABC are very Biased, most create a story based on small bits of Facts that fit into their Pre-Conceived Narrative. What are all these Facts, getting in the way of a Good Story, that is their Motto.


----------

